#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  How does COVID-19 outbreak impact on online shopping?

## Bhavya

Because of the outbreak of COVID-19 coronavirus, most of the cities are going under lockdowns. People are generally avoiding public places, limiting their shopping to essential items only and it's becoming a new normal in our world. So, brands are having to adapt and be flexible to meet these changing needs. Do you guys have any idea how these changes are going to impact on eCommerce? How does COVID-19 outbreak impact on online shopping?

----------

